# Wilwood e-brake calipers look just like mk4 rear brake calipers with a name plate.



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

I was looking at brake the mk4 rear brake caliper kit from ecstuning for my mk2 setup on my mk1 turbo diesel and the mmp wilwood front 4 piston setup for the front. Either way I found out that wilwood sell pads for mk4 rear. Then I found a set of wilwood brake calipers that used the mk4 pads. I took a look at them they look just like mk4 rear calipers with a name plate. You guys take a look and see if you agree. http://www.wilwood.com/Calipers/CaliperProd.aspx?itemno=120-9809-BK


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*just resellers*

many parts places just make it easier for us having all the parts in one place, many prolly rebrand as well, more fingers in the pot usually is more cost. a phone call or e-mail can verify fitments most of the time


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow! You might be onto something. Just need to determine the bolt spacing.


----------



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking at a setup and possibly different sized pistons in the calipers for different brake bias. I'm already looking at a dual master cylinder setup with a bias bar and if I need extra or less bias than the master can offer. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

